# Isida Kep'Tukari Update!  Isida players please check in!



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2005)

Greetings one and all!  I am not dead, just wanted to let you all know that.  I have not been run down by a runaway elephant, abducted by aliens, kidnapped by yakfolk, moved to Atlantis, taken a vow of computer silence, or had by hands bitten off by my cat.  My extended absence has derived from a long and mostly boring story of the trials and tribulations of my life.  If you really really want to know, read the next three paragraphs.  If you couldn't care less and just wonder when the hell I'm going to get back into DMing, skip the next three paragraphs.

Basically, I was living in Indiana, doing a job for which I went to college for, namely being an athletic trainer (sports medicine specialist) working out of a physical therapy clinic at a local high school.  I have to have a license to legally practice this profession, and to get the license one must pass a test.  The test is only held about 4-5 times a year at specific, rotating sites around the country, and costs over $300 to take (so over $300 plus travel expenses, you do the math).  Most of you don't know, but I have been struggling with major recurrent depression since about Sept-Oct of 2003.  I have been getting treatment for it, but it often manifests itself in me as a kind of apathy/fear of doing things.  I sometimes fear doing something wrong, so I push it out of my mind as inconsequential so I don't have to deal with it and get stressed.  Signing up and studying for my test came under this category.  I was supposed to take my test in November or January.  I didn't get signed up until April.  I was then fired from my job the day after I took the test (I knew it was coming because I hadn't taken it sooner, but I thought it wouldn't happen until May).  

Stuck in Indiana with an apartment that required my former salary, and unable to obtain unemployment benefits due to the fact that I was fired, I tried to look for some other temporary employement.  I got myself food stamps, my fiance helped me financially, and I waited for the results of my test, hoping that if I passed all three parts of it, I could get another job in the field.  It came, and I only passed one of the three.  My lack of studying had seriously sunk me into a hole.  I had no job prospects in Indiana, and with an employer who would give me a bad reference, I was effectively not going to find any sort of employment in my field.  Thusly, I returned to my homedown of Davenport, IA.  

After living with my mother for a few weeks, I got a part time job at a blood bank as a telerecruiter ("Ya wanna donate blood?  Do ya, do ya, do ya?").  A friend of the family came through for me with a strange fluke of fate.  She had a small house she had moved out of two years previously.  She intended to fix some small problems with it, and then sell it.  Unfortunetly, she fell very ill shortly after moving into her new house, and dealing with the old one became less of a priority.  She is allowing me to buy the house from her on contract (no banks involved) while I live there.  Shortly after doing some painting, obtaining some large appliances and moving in, I got an additional, full-time temporary job at a warehouse.  Two weeks after that, a girl in our department quit, which moved my job from temporary to indefinite.  But due to us being short-handed, that meant the rest of us had to pull five hours of overtime a week.

In short, I have been working 62-hour weeks, and I literally just got internet access yesterday.  Now, as I barely have time to eat or sleep as it is, I will obviously not be able to reactivate all of my games, even assuming all of my players are still willing to participate and my DMs want me back.  At the current juncture in time, I think I will be conservative and reactivate three of my games, and see which (if any) of my DMs haven't replaced my characters yet.  My posting will be restricted to the weekends, and perhaps a post here or there during the week.

Please, if you play in any of my games, I need to see if I have any full rosters left, or if people have had real life intrude like I have, or have found other games they would prefer to play.  I really can't activate a game if I only have one or two people in it, so if you want your game activated, try to get all of the party together please!  (Or viable alternates, whichever works.)

If any of my DMs read this, could you please let me know if you still need/want me, or if you have replaced me on the roster (I totally understand, it's hard to move a story ahead when people drop out for three months...).


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm here.  I was in one game (Secret Scion) and ready to enter another one (Deep Despair I think).

I put you on hold in Hanable's Hunters, so you can step back in eventualy if you want to.

Good to hear from you


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm not in any of your games, Isida, but it's great to see you back and doing okay. Your presence was missed.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey Isida, glad to see you are back on the boards, I am here (Endless Falls) still.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

LS and me say hi.   (Where in various games and I know you have a full roster for one of them.  ) 

Glad to see you back.  LS says she'll call tomorrow.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Isida--glad to see things are going better.  Count me in for Secret Scion too.  And A Warping of the Blood.  I'm also up for Heirs to the Burning Throne if the others show up--I know at least Keia's around and missing Jibril.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 15, 2005)

Great to hear from you.  

I am ready and available for whatever you want to do.

Games GM'ed by Isida - 
Gardens and Graves
Secret Scion (Alternate)


----------



## Someone (Oct 15, 2005)

Harolk says hello from the depths of the secret scion thread.


----------



## Starman (Oct 15, 2005)

Glad to see you back, Isida. I'm still dying to play in the Dawnforge campaign you were going to start. 

*prays*


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Greetings one and all!  I am not dead, just wanted to let you all know that.  I have not been run down by a runaway elephant, abducted by aliens, kidnapped by yakfolk, moved to Atlantis, taken a vow of computer silence, or had by hands bitten off by my cat.




That's good to know! 

I'm, of course, still here and waiting, as is Allyra from the Magic Kingdom game.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## sword-dancer (Oct 15, 2005)

Welcome Back!

I waiting, if reasonable possible, to go on with  Tarumen, Land of Earth and Sky.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 15, 2005)

WOO HOO! You're back!. 

Elexia dances with abandon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> WOO HOO! You're back!.




That’s a trippy avatar you have there AS.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 15, 2005)

Isida
Good to see you back.  Adon Ashe is ready to go when you are ready!


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2005)

Welcome back, glad to hear things have picked up for you. I'm still up for all the games I was in (Deepwater's Despair, The Secret Scion, Jungle Deeps and Ocean Depths, and A Warping of the Blood).


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey Isida, welcome back.

I'm still up for A Warping of the Blood, and would be happy to help you fill out any other games that need more people


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 15, 2005)

Ouh, tough times. Glad to hear they're getting better. :\

I'm ready to play in A Warping of the Blood if you'll start it up again.


----------



## sukael (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm here, from Tarumen, Land of Earth and Sky.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 16, 2005)

Glad to hear you are back. Sorry to hear about the problems. 

I was in the Dawnforge game you were setting up.

Welcome back once again.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

Well I was worried about the cat thing, but since since you've manage to avoid that grisly fate I'll just say I'm glad to hear things are getting better.  

Ready to go on with Tarumen, Land of Earth and Sky if it continues.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 16, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That’s a trippy avatar you have there AS.



Got tired of seeing my own face.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 16, 2005)

Welcome back


----------



## Keia (Oct 17, 2005)

Glad to see that you're back and that my secret well-wishing has had some favorable results.

I'm around for Heirs - as Rystil said - I am missing Jibril.

I'm also around for Magic Kingdon for sale

Take care!! 
Keia


----------



## Endur (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi Isida,

Great to hear from you.

Craven is still waiting for you when you have the time to play in Endur's Return to Temple of Elemental Evil.  We posted a little slower over the summer.

Good luck with all of your real life issues.

Endur


----------



## silentspace (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi Isida, it's good to know you are ok.    

I'm sad to report that both of my games are in limbo right now  :\


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Isida, I'm still here and waiting for the Secret Scion to crank back up (fingers crossed anyway )


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome back Isida - 
As a DM - you are welcome to come back 
Dragonslayers has been moving slowly, and there are 3 new players, one is controlling Grim. 
your spot is left unfilled, but if your crunched for time the party can continue without you. 
Officially you are out scouting, but overdue.


----------



## Xael (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome back. I'm playing in your Magic Kingdom For Sale -game.


----------



## Job (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome back, Isida!  If you feel up to it, I await the re-initiation of your Snake Pit CoC game (with Hrothgar/Adon).  It's good to know that things are settling down for you.

Job.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2005)

First off, thank you everyone for your words of support, that really helps.

Secondly, I wasn't kidding about my severe lack of potential posting time.  Weekends will be my likely only time to post.  I'm still working 62-hour weeks with no end in sight.  We're seriously backed up at the warehouse, and I'm operating on 5 hours of sleep a night.  This is worse than college, I swear to Bob...

Anyways, I have heard people, and by this Saturday I hope to decide which games are going up to bat.  It looks right now though that Secret Scion will probably be on the list because I've heard from most of their players.  If the rest of y'all want your games on my short list, go rattle your fellow player's cages.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

Might I suggest Gardens and Graves (4 have posted), Magic Kindom for Sale (4 have posted) and Heir to the Burning Throne ( 3 have posted), but then again I could be a _little_ bias


----------



## Starman (Oct 19, 2005)

Four of us have checked in from the Dawnforge game. Granted, it never did get started, but we _really_, _really _ want it, too.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 19, 2005)

Isida,

Glad to see you back.

Gaoi Gustwig would like to continue exploring the World of Low'verok.

Daisy Gene Velmont would like to continue down the path toward insanity in The Snake Pit.

As for your Dawnforge campaign, I had offered to become an alternate.

As for my Dawnforge campaign, it got put on hold, but now I noticed that five of the six players are back around. So I might be convinced to get it going again. If nothing else it would be nice to just bring the plot to a close (it was very close to a climax when things slowed to a halt).

Tailspinner


----------



## Starman (Oct 19, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> As for your Dawnforge campaign, I had offered to become an alternate.




See! That's _five _people for the Dawnforge campaign.

Can you tell that I really want to play in this game?


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Best way to get a game back up, post in the OOC thread.  We got the one player still here but who missed this thread that way.

No problem on slow posting speed Isida, whatever pace you set is fine.  We can probably have plenty of IC banter between posts


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

Starman said:
			
		

> See! That's _five _people for the Dawnforge campaign.




Oh yeah!  Add that to my list.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 19, 2005)

Yay! Isida's sorta back.

Sorry things got so rough.

As you know I'm in... ummm... a bunch of your games... and I like them all, so if you want to start any up with me in them, let me know.


----------



## khavren (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm around from heirs!


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Yay! Isida's sorta back.
> 
> Sorry things got so rough.
> 
> As you know I'm in... ummm... a bunch of your games... and I like them all, so if you want to start any up with me in them, let me know.



Welcome back Ferrix


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2005)

Hypersmurf and Xael should be around, too, for the Magic Kingdom game. At least they both are generally around. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 19, 2005)

Another Magic Kingdomer for the tally...

-Hyp.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 19, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If any of my DMs read this, could you please let me know if you still need/want me, or if you have replaced me on the roster (I totally understand, it's hard to move a story ahead when people drop out for three months...).



I've still got room for you, if you want to come back.  If not, we're doing fine too.  Whatever works for you, dude.


----------



## Starman (Oct 19, 2005)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!  Add that to my list.




I was all ready counting you, since Bro Shatterstone said you were around.   That makes the list:

Starman
Widowmaker
Brother Shatterstone
Lady Shatterstone
Tailspinner

We want Dawnforge, Isida!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

Starman said:
			
		

> We want Dawnforge, Isida!



Easy, Starman.  Lets not try to force Isida into doing more than she wishes and making a new game would be more work than picking up an old one...


----------



## Starman (Oct 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Easy, Starman.  Lets not try to force Isida into doing more than she wishes and making a new game would be more work than picking up an old one...




Oh, I'm not trying to force Isida into anything. Should I have used a smiley?     I was just really excited to play in this game when Isida posted about it a few months ago. If she doesn't choose to start this game up, then it won't be any skin off my back. If she does, great!. If not, no big deal.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2005)

Nevermind! I remember why I stepped back from the Dawnforge game now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2005)

Ok, my Dawnforge game, Secret Scion, World of Low'verok, Deepwater's Despair, and Heirs to the Burning Thrones will be activated.  If one of those games ends up with too few players, I will activate a different game instead.


----------



## Endur (Oct 23, 2005)

If you the find the time, your knight of the chalice, Craven Proudheart, is still available for you to come back.


----------

